# Analogen Ein und Ausgänge der S7 1200



## brezeldieb (13 November 2010)

Hallo ich bin neu hier,
ich hätte da mal ne frage,
wer weiß wie man die analogen ein und ausgänge schaltet?
und wie funktionieren die?


----------



## Sockenralf (13 November 2010)

Hallo,

wie man die schaltet???
--> du meinst den Anschluß?
--> Bedienungsanleitung


wie sie funktionieren?
Sie machen aus einem Analogsignal einen Zahlenwert

Irgendwie hbe ich das Gefühl, daß dir meine Antworten nicht wirklich gefallen, aber vielleicht liegt das an deiner "seltsamen" Frageformulierung 


MfG


----------



## Corosop15 (13 November 2010)

Ich schätze mal, er meint Analogwertverarbeitung allgemein.
- Parametrieren, Normierung, Einlesen, Ausgeben.

Gruß
Corosop15


----------



## brezeldieb (13 November 2010)

ich möchte gerne die analogen ein und ausgänge untersuchen mit einem frequenz generator und einem oszi. 
dazu möchte ich gerne wissen wie man diese schaltet und was für einstellungen man vorzunehmen hat.


----------



## hucki (13 November 2010)

Wie bereits gesagt, steht das in der Bedienungsanleitung!

Anschluß:



Funktion analoge Eingänge:
Man lege eine Spannung zwischen -10V und +10V oder einen Strom zwischen 0mA und 20mA an den Eingang und erhalte mittels DA-Wandler einen entsprechenden Int-Wert zwischen -27.648 und +27.648 (bei Spannung) bzw. 0 und 27.486 (bei Strom) im SPS-Programm.

Funktion analoge Ausgänge: umgekehrt zu den Eingängen, also im Programm einen Wert zw. -27.486 8 (bzw. 0) und +27.486 an die Ausgänge schicken und eine entsprechende Spannung (bzw. Strom) am Ausgang erhalten.


Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit Deinem Frequenzgenerator untersuchen willst, aber ich schätze, dass das eher etwas für schnelle Zähler an den digitalen Eingängen ist, mit denen man Frequenzen messen oder besser gesagt zählen kann.


----------



## brezeldieb (13 November 2010)

ok erst ma danke dafür hat mir schon mal geholfen.
ja das möchte ich auch untersuchen wie funktioniert der ausgang und der eingang der s7 1200 
möchte mit dem frequenz gen. und dem oszi messen wie schnell sich der ausgang ändern kann wenn ich was beim eingang verändere,unabhängig  von der zykluszeit.


----------

